# Merry Christmas Everyone



## Jack-A-Poo (Aug 21, 2011)

Here's wishing all a Blessed Christmas and Happy Holidays!


----------



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

Merry Christmas! What beautiful christmas memories you will have!


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

oh my... those pictures are adorable!


----------



## SarainPA (Nov 18, 2011)

What fun pictures!!! I love the expression on the other dog LOL!


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Those are awesome photos! Were they taken by a professional? They look to be  Love everyone of them.


----------



## Jack-A-Poo (Aug 21, 2011)

Thank you all. It was taken by my husband  That's his favourite past time, taking photos.

My other dog was getting sleepy with all the picture snapping :lol:


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

There's not a holiday cookie in the world sweeter than those photos!! Merry Christmas to you and your darling, photogenic dogs!:santaclaus:


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Happy Christmas to you and yours! 

Yet MORE perfect photographs. I really need to practice.  (And get a new camera.)


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh wow! I can't believe that Sasha let you put those on her head...and she kept them on! Gigi would of had to have it glued down for the picture. lol

She looks adorable!


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

What a doll baby!! and soooo obliging!!!!


----------



## fairhavenmagick (Jan 19, 2011)

Gosh, I just love those pictures. And they also helped motivate me to get started on my own holiday pics, not that I ever manage to take ones half as those.

Merry Christmas to you and your beautiful pups!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Lovely little Santa and Reindeer!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Jack-A-Poo (Aug 21, 2011)

Yeah she's very good at me putting anything on her, more so than my other dogs. The others used to try and take them off during their younger days but they had given up over the years :lol: but Sasha has always been very coorporative.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow! Those are wonderful pix! She looks lovely whatever she has on her head...and the other doggie looks precious, too!


----------

